# One last airplane for the year



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Hasegawa's 1/48 Kyushu Shindenkai.
This was a proposed jet version of the Shinden pusher-engined fighter.
The kit came with resin parts to convert the prop plane into the proposed jet version.
Built out of the the box.

http://www.inpayne.com/models/shindenkai-jet-1.html


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Well, that's freaky-cool! 

I like the paneling effect. Does the kit have recessed panel lines?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

No! It's an old raised-line kit. I passed a silver colored pencil over them after pastel-shading them.

EDIT: Actuially there a FEW recessed lines, like along the wingspar line, and some vents. Most of them are raised, though. Abd I sanded most of them off the nose trying to get the canard cap to fit! :lol:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

John P said:


> . . . I sanded most of them off the nose trying to get the canard cap to fit! :lol:


I know that feeling very recently from the _TOS BSG Viper_ kit. 

I've extended the nose with epoxy putty and then have to taper down the front scoop to blend it all in. So, naturally, I'm engraving ALL the raised line detail. :drunk:


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

The more goofy looking a plane is, the more I love it. Great job, John!

Sean


----------



## GForceSS (Feb 2, 2009)

Beautiful build all around!
MP


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I'm getting good at hiding the screwups with weathering!


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Now thats a very cool plane!

Great job on the painting/weathering.

Agentsmith


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

John P said:


> I'm getting good at hiding the screwups with weathering!


I think that's how weathering was invented.:thumbsup:


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Nicely done, John!


----------

